# 4 caps of Super DMZ a day question



## TJTJ (Nov 12, 2011)

After long consideration of staking this and that or going solo I chose to go with just SDMZ again but this time doubling up. 

What do you think about this dosing schedule? 1am, 2 mid-day, 1pm = 4caps a day. *OR*, should I just keep it simple and take 2am and 2pm? 

I have this idea that taking 2 mid-day will give me that extra oomph for my workouts and hopefully keep my insomnia at bay with one cap at night.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2011)

That is a high dose, not recommended, why not stack Super-DMZ Rx with Halo Extreme?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 12, 2011)

Then I will take 3 caps a day. I was going to stak the HaloEx but I was following two HaloEx logs and they were getting headaches. And I already placed the order and it should be on its way. Also When I posted about staking HaloEx and SDMZ most were saying that 3 17a's wouldnt be good. 


If anything I'll just take 3caps of SDMZ this round and my next cycle later in the spring/summer Ill order some HaloExtreme and stak the left over SDMZ with it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 12, 2011)

my buddy took 3 caps dmz the last week but ive never heard of 4 caps... i think thats overboard


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 12, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> my buddy took 3 caps dmz the last week but ive never heard of 4 caps... i think thats overboard




I became ambitious.  I'll coast on 3 daily.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 13, 2011)

Your liver will hate you


----------



## styles (Nov 14, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> After long consideration of staking this and that or going solo I chose to go with just SDMZ again but this time doubling up.
> 
> What do you think about this dosing schedule? 1am, 2 mid-day, 1pm = 4caps a day. *OR*, should I just keep it simple and take 2am and 2pm?
> 
> ...


 My thoughts are......youre retarted, sorry someone has to say it


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 14, 2011)

4 caps..... i would definitely like to examine your liver after you die


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Thats nice children.

My shipment came today, BOOYAH! 

In 3 weeks I'm going to rock the 3 caps daily. Loved SDMZ the first round at 2 a day. This second round Im going all in. Along with a repeat of a solid 12week WO program. 

Fucking stoked!


----------



## oufinny (Nov 14, 2011)

Good luck, you are going to pay the price for it though and good luck with your BP staying stable.  that much superdrol is ridiculous!


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 14, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Good luck, you are going to pay the price for it though and good luck with your BP staying stable.  that much superdrol is ridiculous!



youre saying 3 a day for 4 weeks is too much?


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 15, 2011)

the lathargy from 2 kicks my ass i dont even wanna see 3 or 4


----------



## bombboogie (Nov 15, 2011)

Are you running any cycle supports? Headaches = usually BP issues

There are a few supplements that help when someone goes on a cycle, with thing such as hawthrone berry, and milk thistle. Should look into it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 15, 2011)

Me or the OP?^^^^


----------



## bombboogie (Nov 15, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> Me or the OP?^^^^



OP, sorry.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 15, 2011)

its ok i was just unshure. i would imgaiune is he has enough balls to want to run 4 caps a day that he owuld have plenty os cycle support thats s shit load od SD


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 15, 2011)

I see no reason to go above 2. Maaayyyybe 3.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 15, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> Are you running any cycle supports? Headaches = usually BP issues
> 
> There are a few supplements that help when someone goes on a cycle, with thing such as hawthrone berry, and milk thistle. Should look into it.




My PCT
ATD. 2 caps a day, 1 am/1pm, for 6 weeks. 1,4,6-Androstatrien-3,17-dione - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Starting at the beginning of the 3rd week of cycle. Continuing until end of the 8th week.

50/50/50or25/25 clomid. all depending on how my vision is affected...

4g Vitamin C. 2g am/ 2g pm

IML Advance Cycle Support. (I might even buy an extra bottle of 500mg-1g of n-acetyl-cysteine for safe measure)

8-10 jell caps of omega fish oil. A maximum amount of 7.2g of omega-3 daily for 8 weeks.

And 1 daily cap of IML Ultra Male Rx for 8 weeks. Which, btw, works great alone.




sofargone561 said:


> its ok i was just unshure. i would imgaiune  is he has enough balls to want to run 4 caps a day that he owuld have  plenty os cycle support thats s shit load od SD




HA! right! well it turns out its not very wise. I ran 2 before so this time I just wanted to rock out. The more experienced told me it wouldnt be wise so Im just going to for with 3.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 15, 2011)

3 caps of super DMZ daily is as high as I would go.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 15, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> My PCT
> ATD. 2 caps a day, 1 am/1pm, for 6 weeks. 1,4,6-Androstatrien-3,17-dione - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Starting at the beginning of the 3rd week of cycle. Continuing until end of the 8th week.
> 
> 50/50/50or25/25 clomid. all depending on how my vision is affected...
> ...



If you are to run DMZ that high you want an AI on cycle, 6-bromo, PES Erase, even the ATD will help.  I think this is just a bad idea frought with high potential for liver issues but do what you want.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 16, 2011)

Try taking 1 cap an hour pre workout. I know I definitely got a better pump when taking cyanostane pre workout....... You might get the same with super dmz.


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 22, 2011)

1 cap a day enough. Unless you are competing stick to 2 a day. I went a little over and lipid panel showed it. These are real, a little goes a long way.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 24, 2011)

3 is the absolute max I would take a day. Usually not needed with these 2 compounds together. Going 4 weeks on SD at 30mg will kill your lipids, BP and shut you down hardcore if running solo no test. Keep your carbs up to help battle lethargy.


----------



## bobby6638 (Nov 25, 2011)

TJ TJ   you sound very irresponsible,,    actions like this give people reasons to talk bad about supplements that others use properly without incident...

IMO  this is not what this site is about..  There is a reason for a recommended dose & it should be followed...  Beating your chest,, "going all in"   at the expense of your health is  immature &  not what other young members need to hear...    And yes I am an old  fart at 50 who has been in this game for  a long time..   BE SMART you will thank yourself later in life


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 25, 2011)

your not going to say anymore gains with more than 3 caps. gauranteed. whats going to happen is your cycle will be shorter and yield no more gains than a full cycle at the recommended dose. I did 3 at the most and really didn't see much of an increase over the recommended dose.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 25, 2011)

bobby6638 said:


> TJ TJ   you sound very irresponsible,,    actions like this give people reasons to talk bad about supplements that others use properly without incident...
> 
> IMO  this is not what this site is about..  There is a reason for a recommended dose & it should be followed...  Beating your chest,, "going all in"   at the expense of your health is  immature &  not what other young members need to hear...    And yes I am an old  fart at 50 who has been in this game for  a long time..   BE SMART you will thank yourself later in life



First of all, SHUT THE FUCK UP, 2nd this discussion has already been addressed. Im not going to take 4 caps. Im taking 3. If you read the full thread you would know this. And thirdly it wont be any harsher than Metha-Drol. Each cap of Metha-Drol contains 10mg Superdrol, 15mg Dimethazine and 15mg MAX LMG. Each cap of Super DMZ is 10mg Superdrol and 10mg Dimethazine. 

This thread is finished. 

Thank you for stopping by and GTFO


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 25, 2011)

no more than 2 for me.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 25, 2011)

xMADxMACx said:


> no more than 2 for me.



I ran 2caps before. Im going to run 2 1st week then weeks 2-4, 3caps. OR do a full on 5-6weeks of just 2 caps. 

For now Im priming my body so itll be able to handle the smack down im about to lay on it.

Either way Im excited


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 25, 2011)

*Outstanding bro.*

*I was able to eat alot, and produce quality musc fast with DMZ.*

*Strength - gain's were there, pumps were there.*

*Advanced Cycle Support is the bombbb too. I've felt my BP go up, I took some and it regulated it. I make sure to never miss taking it. helps me feel great, and its easy to digest.*


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2011)

Updated the DMZ profile today;

Super DMZ rx by heavyiron~updated November 2011


----------

